# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Έκθεση ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. (Λαρισαϊκού Συλλόγου Καναρινόφιλων)

## xXx

*4ος Τοπικός Διαγωνισμός

18-25 Νοέμβρη 2012

27ο Δημοτικό Σχολείο Λάρισας

Κριτής: Hans Joackim Rein

Επισκέψεις Κοινού: 
Παρασκευή 23/11/12  16:00-20:00
Σάββατο 24/11/12     10:00-20:00
Κυριακή 25/11/12      10:00-12:00*

----------


## jk21

καλη επιτυχια Μπιλλαρε !

----------


## lagreco69

Καλη επιτυχια!!!!!!! Βασιλη.

----------


## mitsman

καλη επιτυχια Βασιλη!!! περιμενουμε πολλες πολλες φωτογραφιες!!!!

----------


## xXx

να είστε καλά παιδιά...σήμερα ξεκίνησε ο κριτής να κρίνει τα πουλιά....η κρίση θα διαρκέσει και αύριο και μεθαύριο...είναι περί τα 300 πουλιά σύνολο

----------


## jk21

Ο Νικολας ειναι και αυτος στο λασυκ Βασιλη ; εχεται και ιθαγενη εκτροφης στην εκθεση;

----------


## xXx

ναι έχουμε και ιθαγενή Δημήτρη...ποιος Νικόλας??

----------


## jk21

nikoslarisa

----------


## xXx

ναι είναι αλλά δεν κατέβασε πουλιά φέτος Μήτσε

----------


## nikos l

καλη επιτυχια βασιλη αυριο θα περασω μια βολτα ακο εκει να δω τον υψηλαντη αν εισαι εκει ευκαιρια να γνωριστουμε

----------


## xXx

*Αποτελέσματα διαγωνισμού ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. 2012*

http://www.fogr.gr/shows/2012/lasyk/lasyk2012.pdf


για φωτογραφίες αναμένετε μέχρι τη Δευτέρα να τις βγάλω και να τις περάσω

Στα δικά μου πουλιά 2 από τους τρεις αχάτες που κατέβασα δεν κρίθηκαν επειδή ο ένας είχε πρόβλημα στην ουρά και ο άλλος είχε πρόβλημα στο ένα του φτερό...ο τρίτος πήρε 89 και τρίτο βραβείο...μία ιζαμπέλα που κατέβασα πήρε 89 και τρίτο βραβείο επίσης...ένα φανετοκάναρο πήρε 89 και δεν βραβεύτηκε

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ συγχαρητηρια και του χρονου πρωτια φιλαρακι ! φετος πηρες πρωτια στους ανθρωπινους θηλυκους νεοσσους μεχρι ενος ετους και αυτη ειναι πολυ πιο μεγαλη !!!!

----------


## Harisagr

Συγχαρητηρια Βασίλη! Μπορώ να μάθω που ακριβώς είναι η έκθεση για την επισκεφθώ?

----------


## xXx

27o Δημοτικό Λάρισας, περιοχή Ιπποκράτη ή Πέρα Μαχαλάς, και αν κατέβεις τη Λαγού, φτάνοντας στη ΔΕΥΑΛ, απέναντι από την κάτω μεριά

----------


## xXx

*Επισκέψεις Κοινού: 
Παρασκευή 23/11/12 16:00-20:00
Σάββατο 24/11/12 10:00-20:00
Κυριακή 25/11/12 10:00-12:00*

----------


## xXx



----------


## xXx



----------


## xXx



----------


## xXx



----------


## xXx



----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητηρια Βασίλη!  ::

----------

